# A pond up north



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I headed up north yesterday to fish a place I hadn't been for a while. This time of year is usually good just about anywhere you go but this trip was exceptional. There are four types of hybrids (that I am aware of) in this res, many of which are very colorful. The fish I caught were anywhere from 14 to 22 inches and one really good one which of course seemed to come unbuttoned before I could add him to the mix. Here are some pics, I hope you'll enjoy. 
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1182.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1183.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1184.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1186.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1187.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1188.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1189.jpg


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good lookin' fishies. Glad you had fun at your pond.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish. What types of hybrids are in there?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

NN, I'll guess with ya. There's a cutbow mix and another with steelhead and others but I'm clueless. We hit it again today and were the only boat on the water along with two tooners. We did very well but couldn't find anything over 19-3/4 inches. The water temp has dropped to 46 deg and the wind blew from 9 on. Here's a couple of pics from this morning.
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1190.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1191.jpg


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Part steelhead; that is really cool actually. I bet they put up a great fight.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Even if you can't break the 20" mark, coming close is still good fishing. Nice pics.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya Guy!!  Ain't it great? Keep up the good work and the Pics.
Leaky


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fishies, they have some really good colors on em. Thats cool there is a steelhead hybrid, must be a fighter!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see the boat is still out and not put away for the winter yet. Some nice looking fish that you got into, pretty colors!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, those are some great lookin fish. The pond you were on looks pretty sweet too. Congrats on the nice fish and thanks for the pics!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I knew without the lake pics where you were. Those fish are indeed specimins of that wonderful little piece of heaven. They fight harder than any trout i have ever caught.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Hybirds? Looks like Rainbows to me. If its the out of state Res. I'am thinking of, I think theres only Rainbows in there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you miss the big red slash mark under the jaw in the very last photo (a few posts down the page) that he's holding?

I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dang those are soem nice looking fish there. also a nice looking dinner to.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice fish. makes me want to go fishing.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been fishing that Res. for years and have caught 100s of fish out of there and ALL of them have been Rainbows. NO Cutts. Still say those are just Rainbows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So you're saying that this fish with the cutthroat markings clearly visible under the jaw is a rainbow?










Look closely if you can't see it. It's there. That marking on an otherwise rainbow trout indicates that it's actually a cuttbow. Hybrid. Sorry, I don't mean to nit pick or "call you out", but you're claiming something that isn't so. Plus, while you make your claim, you're basically saying that this guy is feeding us a line. I don't believe that to be the case.

I don't know skeet and I've never fished outside of Utah, but I know that I can see a red slash under that fish's jaw. Now if you're so set on the location of those catches, then next time you're there, you need to take a better look at those fish.

I really don't see how you can dispute what he's holding there.

I'd say it's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I did a search of the stocking for the past ten years and this is what I came up with. Triploid Troutlodge Kamloop, Hayspur Rainbow Triploid, Bear Lake Cutthroat, Domestic Kamloops, Hayspur Rainbow Triploid and Bear River Cutthroat. Whether or not any of these species can complete the spawning process and interbreed is above me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Look in the Poc and read about the fish in Strawberry.
Even if the fish has the slash mark of a Cutthroat, if it doesn't have other markings of a Cutthroat, it's a Rainbow.
Yes there are Rainbow Trout with the orange slash under the jaw.
These fish are not concidered cross bred Cut-Bows by the DWR.
Not that it matters in this case, but it sure does at Strawberry.
In the past at Strawberry, people were sometimes cited for possession of Rainbows with the slash marks.
This was changed in this years Proc.
Check it out.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

> STRAWBERRY RESERVOIR (Wasatch County)
> Limit 4 trout or kokanee salmon in the aggregate.
> No more than 2 may be cutthroat trout under 15 inches, and no more than 1 may be a cutthroat trout over 22 inches.
> All cutthroat trout from 15 to 22 inches must be immediately released.
> ...


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, Grandpa D. I can see what you're saying about some bows having slash marks, but the regs at Strawberry seem to say that all fish with cutthroat markings would need to be respected in the slot. Maybe I'm misunderstanding.

Blackdog- Sorry, you may be correct. That would make me a dummy. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH,
look at page 20 in the proc. The last sentence states, "Slash marks under the jaw should NOT be used to distinguish Bear Lake cutthroat trout from rainbow trout at Strawberry."
It goes on to say that, " Slashing is sometimes absent on Bear Lakr Cutthroats, and is sometimes presenr on rainbows."
For several years, people fishing Strawberry Reservoir, with rainbow trout in their possession, were given citations for having illigal fish in their possession because of the Cutthroat markings. [Slash Marks]
This year the DWR put this new defination in the Proc to help to identify the difference in the 2 species of trout.
I considered Rainbow trout with the slash marks, "Cut-Bows" for years.
With this new information, I now just consider them Rainbow trout.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the support and replies. As I stated, the species thing is above me when they start mixing the way they have. IMO they are still hybrids and alot of fun to catch. Anybody out there know the true definition of a Hybrid? I'll check it out and report back unless some of you fish guru's know it off the top of your head.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow those are some Nice bows.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

blackdog said:


> I've been fishing that Res. for years and have caught 100s of fish out of there and ALL of them have been Rainbows. NO Cutts. Still say those are just Rainbows.


I also have caught hundreds of fish out of here and i HAVE caught pure strain cutts out of it. I am looking for some of my pics and i will post them if i can find them. 8)


----------

